# Maplin & Toys R Us - Administration



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bloody hell another couple join the list, what's going on ?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-43223175

Terry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Not adapting to the online Market.

Radio Shack went to the wall years ago and Maplin took over that market. Pricewise, they cannot compete but I will be sad to see them go. Occasionally I would ask for advice on how to rig up an electrical device. I always got good advice and lots of help.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Bloody hell another couple join the list, what's going on ?
> 
> Terry


There has been a squeeze on disposable incomes so consumers are doing their homework on line prior to purchasing elected items. Energy costs, Council Tax including the Police precept, train fares etc are going up way beyond inflation. Something has to give. This is what happens when the state retain more of the populations income each year. Tax Freedom day is increasing year by year as the Government gobbles up more and more. In 2017 the chancellor gobbled up the first 162 days of earnings-from every source. Tax Freedom Day falls six days later than 2016 as the state's share of the pie widens,
https://www.adamsmith.org/taxfreedomday/


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I remember eagerly waiting for the latest catalogue around Christmas each year but always found their website a bit clunky. 

They expanded with branches in most large towns but were never busy when I called in, with several staff waiting at the door and awful loud music (at the Sheffield branch!).They were useful for components, cable by the metre, and connectors but their made up leads became expensive compared to online sellers. Some of their stuff was good but not cheap but a lot was so-so in my opinion. Last time I visited a shop they didn't have what I wanted in stock but their offers on bulk packs of batteries was good. Will miss them if they go to the wall but I believe they are still trading for now.

Steve


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Shame about Maplins. It was Chris's little hidey hole when we went shopping together. It did not take me long to say "why don't you go and check out Maplins" and I will meet you in the YMCA café.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Maplins were out of step with prices and stock of online providers and their costs for retail space and frankly poor management and staff led to people going elsewhere - their business model became defunct at the time they expanded their retail business. the writing was on the wall when their last but one owners sold them on to the current owners but they blundered on up a cul de sac.

and Prezzo Italian restuarants look like they could be joining Maplins and TRU soon


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

fatbuddha said:


> ...............
> 
> and Prezzo Italian restuarants look like they could be joining Maplins and TRU soon


Carpetright also in talks with their banks, such news would make you think twice about ordering goods and handing over cash.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-43239036

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

:crying: I blame it all on Brexit......:frown2:

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Glad to have kept my last catalogue , I will know what the little bits and pieces are 'called' when searching elsewhere.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have two branches, Bedford and Kettering, but as has been said above, their retailing skills weren't that good and you can always get what they sell, online.

Some of the prices for CAT5 network cables (as an example) on ebay are stupidly cheap with free delivery. Why bother driving to a branch and paying two or three times that price?

I did by a 6Tb NAS drive when it was on special offer from their website, but I wouldn't go to a shop for it.

We are just out of the shopping habit these days, so easy to do it online. 

I spend my day buying for our company so no big deal to look for other stuff.

Peter


----------

